# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هي آية الصيف ؟

## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
قرأت في مسند أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله من حديث البراء بن عازب ررر أنه سأل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن الكلالة فقال : " تكفيك آية الصيف " .
سؤالي ما هي آية الصيف هذه ؟ و أين ذكر تعريفها ؟ أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## طراد

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله 
قال النووي رحمه الله قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ألا تكفيك آيةالصيف التي في آخر سورة النساء معناه الآية التي نزلت في الصيف وهي قول الله تعالى يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة إلى آخرها

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أحسن الله إليك ،،،
و قد أخرج ابن عبد البر في التمهيد الآثار في ذلك بأسانيده ، و فيها قصة عمر بن الخطاب لما بعث ابنته حقصة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يسأله عنها فقال:" من سألك ؟ أعمر؟ ألم تكفه آية الصيف ؟" و أملى عليها النبي عليه السلام في كتف فلما قرأها عمر قال :" اللهم من فهمها فإني لم أفهمها " رضي الله عنه و أرضاه .
انظر التمهيد ( 500/2 ) أو ما بعدها ..
*

----------


## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

جزاكم الله خيرا , و أحسن الله إليكم , و رفع درجاتكم في المقربين .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

من اللطائف أن الكلالة نزلت فيها آيتان كلتاهما في سورة النساء, الاولى في أولها الآية 12 قوله تعالى: "وان كان رجل يورث كلالة او امرأة وله أخ او أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس" , و الثانية في آخرها 176 وهي قوله تعالى:"يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة .." والثانية هذه سماها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آية الصيف لانها نزلت فيه , والاولى نزلت في الشتاء فيما ذكره السيوطي في "الاتقان"عن الواحدي ولكنه لم يذكر مستندا لذلك والعلم عند الله تعالى.

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*قوله تعالى :*

*{يَسْتَفْتُونَك   قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } النساء176*

----------


## شريف شلبي

ما دام الحديث عن الكلالة فعندي سؤال لا أجد له جواباً 
فالآيتان ذكرتا نصيب الاخوة لصاحب الكلالة 
وقد ذكر العلماء أن الأولى تخص الاخوة لأم ، والثانية تخص الاخوة الاشقاء
والسؤال هو ما الدليل على هذا التخصيص ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أذكر ما لديَّ وأدَعُ الباقي للإخوة.
هناك قراءات تفسيرية في الآية (12) فيها زيادة تخصص الإخوة بأنهم من الأم.
وتنسب هذه القراءة إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه.
والمصادر التي أوردت هذه القراءة منها:
1- "فضائل القرآن" للقاسم بن سلام ت 224هـ.
2- "التفسير" من سنن سعيد بن منصور ت 227 هـ.
3- "سنن الدارمي" ت 255 هـ.
4- "تفسير الطبري" ت 310 هـ.
5- "تفسير ابن أبي حاتم" ت 327 هـ.
6- "السنن الكبرى" و"معرفة السنن والآثار" كلاهما للبيهقي ت 458 هـ.
7- "التمهيد" لابن عبدالبر ت 463 هـ.
ونص الزيادة عن القراءة المشهورة عندهم مختلفة؛ فهي: "لأُمِّهِ" أو "مِنْ أُمِّهِ" أو "مِنْ أُمٍّ" أو "لأُمٍّ".
وفي "الدر المنثور" للسيوطي: "أخرج سعيد بن منصور وعبد بن حميد والدارمي وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي في سننه عن سعد أنه كان يقرأ.... مِنْ أُمٍّ"،، والله أعلم.

----------

